# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Android Based Digital Acuity System For Only $995!

## phoroptor_tech

*EyeTek DAS Digital Acuity Chart. Google Based and Wifi Capable. Purchase at our webstore for $995.
*http://www.eyedoctorsupply.com/eyetek-das-digital-visual-acuity-system/
 Attached Thumbnails  
http://www.eyedoctorsupply.com/eyete...-acuity-system

----------

